# New Tank in DFW



## whiteworm (Sep 29, 2016)

I live in Grand Prairie by Joe Pool lake and I have just started up my newest tank. I've collected some of the regular plants and will look to get some reds now. Using pressurized CO2 with EI dry ferts. Had some green hair already break out but changed light from 12 to 8 and with some spot Hyd Peroxide, its gone. Couple pics. Everything looks to be growing nicely. Ignore the background as it will be changed shortly. Thanks, Mike


----------



## whiteworm (Sep 29, 2016)

Among Rotala macrandra and Rotunfifolia, also looking for some staurogyne repens locally.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rotala wallichi is another nice red plant. also rotala butter fly . I have rotala roundfolia just needs to grow out some more. just put c02 on the tank. I have some extra crypts. I'm on the look out for dwarf hair grass.


----------

